# Campsite close to Manchester



## moorapples (Oct 31, 2010)

SHMBO would like to visit Manchester. Can any one suggest a campsite close to Manchester with easy access to public transport so we do not have to take the van into the city.
Thanks Phil


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Not stayed myself but there is a C.C. site at Bury greater Manchester.
Think it is called Burrs Country park. Handy for the bus or metro into the city.

Keith (sooty)


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

sooty10 said:


> Not stayed myself but there is a C.C. site at Bury greater Manchester.
> Think it is called Burrs Country park. Handy for the bus or metro into the city.
> 
> Keith (sooty)


Yes - it is Burrs, and the metro station is walkable from the site. Alternatively, there's a bus stop about 600 metres away to get to the metro station.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

If you want to stop away from the city, why not camp near Buxton, take the MH to the train station and train it into Manchester.

You can have a good day in the city, but on return to the MH you have the beauty and surroundings of the Peak District.

Steve


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Burrs Country Park at Bury CC. We only live 18 miles away and have stayed there 3 times this year. It is a very very well maintained site.

The walk into the city would take around 40m mins to the Metro Tram that runs into Manchester.

Hope that helps

Dave & Jan


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We live in Poynton and there is Elm beds campsite in Higher Poynton next to the canal, country walks and pubs on the doorstep, (The Boars head 5 mins walk away serves homemade pies, which are a must and you can walk up to Lyme park in half an hour), the railway station (direct to Manchester in 20 mins) from Poynton has a free car park, and you would feel comfortable leaving an MH parked up all day there, our village is at present having a complete 'makeover' with plenty of nice shops/places to eat and a couple of supermarkets


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Another possibility is

Todmorden Cricket Club CL

It's about 10mins walk to Todmorden station and the trains to Manchester are about every half hour and take about 30 minutes.

Chris


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thinking on, you can walk to Middlewood station (about 15 mins) from Elm beds, this is the direct line from Buxton to Manchester, although as its a small station so not all the trains stop here.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Another one to consider is stay in Chester and drive to Manchester (1 hr). the motorway becomes Princess Parkway as you enter the City (3 miles out) and you take the 1st, 2nd or 3rd left turns and the new Trams start 1/2 a mile down those roads in Chorlton. Plenty of free road parking next to the St Wurburghs or Chorlton stops.
I can give you post codes if you require.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Holly Bank*

Hi site on bus route and one of the best restaurants in the UK on the doorstep -- La Boheme

I quote site blurb

Hollybank Caravan Park, outdoor accommodation near Warrington and Manchester

Our caravan park is located just outside of Manchester in the calm and quiet countryside, just a few miles from the M6.

Situated just outside of Manchester and 1/2 a mile from the M6, our caravan park gives you access to the culture of the mancunian metropolis and its surrounding areas.

Explore the Manchester United Museum, Dunham Massey park, the Manchester Art Gallery, or Urbis, a museum exploring life in different cities of the world.

* Half a mile to Lynn Village bakery and shops
* Two miles to Dunham Massey Park
* Five minutes walk to local pubs and restaurants
* Seven miles to Trafford Centre and Manchester United
* Nine miles to Manchester City Centre
Regards Ray


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Burrs is nice, pleasant campsite, close to Bury, excellent market wed, fri, sat

Pub for meals on the site (Bar Meals so good value)

Steam train from bury to Rossendale--- really nice

and you could visit me for a meal   

Thats the best bit  
20 minutes on the metro to Manchester

Aldra


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

Delamere CC&C site is on the edge of Delamere Forest and right next to the train station with direct trains to Manchester (or Chester for a change in the other direction). No need to move the MH and nice walks on your doorstep.


----------



## moorapples (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for all your suggestions. We ended up staying at Elm Beds Campsite. Cycled to Middlewood Station (10mins) 30 min train journey to Manchester and excellent Steak Pie in Boars Head. Thanks again for all your help.


----------

